# 1000g tank



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

has anyone got a 1000g tank, is it possible to make one from ply would what sort of money would you be talking to heat it and sort it with filters,

also what would you choose to put in a tank of this size??


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I would put a tiger shark in that. Thats huge! If you do that your the man, but that would be crazy. Actually I would prob do a ton of carbeas in it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

ads910 said:


> has anyone got a 1000g tank, is it possible to make one from ply would what sort of money would you be talking to heat it and sort it with filters,
> 
> also *what would you choose to put in a tank of this size*??


Sadly i don't have one







... and i'd take the risk and finally mix some Pygos and Serras ...







!


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I would make one hell of a Piranha Skool. I would try mixing all sorts of amazon fish like discus and anything i could find that came from down taht way. maybe you could find some awesome fish taht could live with piranhas. there is alot of fish that have yet to be experimented with!

Just my opinion!









Justin


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well everybody would love a tank that big but fact of the matter is it is extremly expensive., glass cages sells 810 gallon tanks- just the tank is $3500, then you have to build your own stand, a hell of a lot of filtration, and everything you need for an aqurium that big, the price of total would be unreal, and for me a ginormours mixed pygo shoal is what i'd put in it- that's another few thousand right there.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Filtration and a stand would be the least of my worries. Obiously you would have to go custom all the way. The tank would be expensive, but the stand and filtration wouldnt be that bad. The stand (assuming you built it by a wall, and had the filtration on the other side of the wall) would only cost 200-300$ to finish it. The sand couls be less, depending on how ornate you want it. Obiously for a filter you would want a larg sump, and for that the main cost in a pump for it. I would put two sumps on it instead of 1 large one.

Fo fish I would do SW, or an amazon tank. Cohab anthing that lives down there and see if it works.

assumming the tank cost 3500 and I had the room for it. I could buld a simple finished stand for 225$, and filtration and lights would be another 500$. Figure decration and stocking, I think i could manage to set it up, and decorate it (freshwater) for $5000. Probably spen another 1000 to stock it.

Acording to the 20 gal a fish rule, you could have 50 pygos in a tank that large. I would go with 100 pygos that are 1-2in, 50 rohms in the 2in range, maybe some other serras that are the same size, and other amazonian fish. Let it go and see what lives.

On the filtration remember the more water the easier. It is more stable, and harder to have everyhting go bad. But it is also more in every way.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

12x4x3?

Id prob invest in an amazing lighting system and plant the tank. My goals would be to make it as real as the habitat of the serra I would be picking to be cohabed in that tank.

Id settle for a 10x3x2 tank tho


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

That stand would cost you more then that i beleive. That is alot of weight i don't even know if i would trust a wooden stand. they could warp or bend slightly shrink or anything. i would defintly go with an Iron stand. I think this project is goign to run you alot mroe money and tiem then you expect. this would be a MASSIVE project.

I wish you the besst of luck though.

Justin


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd go with a poured concrete slab for that much weight. I'd definately do it if I had the money.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Timmy44221 said:


> Filtration and a stand would be the least of my worries. Obiously you would have to go custom all the way. The tank would be expensive, but the stand and filtration wouldnt be that bad. The stand (assuming you built it by a wall, and had the filtration on the other side of the wall) would only cost 200-300$ to finish it. The sand couls be less, depending on how ornate you want it. Obiously for a filter you would want a larg sump, and for that the main cost in a pump for it. I would put two sumps on it instead of 1 large one.
> 
> Fo fish I would do SW, or an amazon tank. Cohab anthing that lives down there and see if it works.
> 
> ...


WOULD 50 RHOMS HAVE ENUFF SPACE IN ONLY 1000 GALLONS?!!?!?!?!?!?!

thats 20gallons per fish, ( u guys also should start rate this as inch per fish not fish per gallons)
I would think 25 rhoms in a 1000g might be a better idea... Then again I'v never had a shoal of rhoms... Someday ill have my own house and I can build a huge pool for a nice shoal 
First I need one for my spilos


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

bigbipo said:


> Filtration and a stand would be the least of my worries. Obiously you would have to go custom all the way. The tank would be expensive, but the stand and filtration wouldnt be that bad. The stand (assuming you built it by a wall, and had the filtration on the other side of the wall) would only cost 200-300$ to finish it. The sand couls be less, depending on how ornate you want it. Obiously for a filter you would want a larg sump, and for that the main cost in a pump for it. I would put two sumps on it instead of 1 large one.
> 
> Fo fish I would do SW, or an amazon tank. Cohab anthing that lives down there and see if it works.
> 
> ...


WOULD 50 RHOMS HAVE ENUFF SPACE IN ONLY 1000 GALLONS?!!?!?!?!?!?!

thats 20gallons per fish, ( u guys also should start rate this as inch per fish not fish per gallons)
I would think 25 rhoms in a 1000g might be a better idea... Then again I'v never had a shoal of rhoms... Someday ill have my own house and I can build a huge pool for a nice shoal 
First I need one for my spilos 
[/quote]

well i think we have a dumbass, rhoms no matter what can not be kept together, even 2 rhoms in that tank will kill eachother, not to mention 50 rhoms, don't be stupid dude.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

1000 gallon.............







maybe 5 piraya, 5 red, 5 caribe, and 5 tern for shoal. plenty of plants and driftwood. 2 75gallon wet/dry for filteration :laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ooo... 1000 gal.. I would go with a bunch of Bichirs, maybe add 4 more ATF's. get an african bony tounge or two only cause you never see um. 
Maybe even throw a few african cichlids in there. 
I think that would max out he tank. the tigers are pushing it as is.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

yea well the only stupid question is a question not asked...

I dont toaly aggree with ur statement these fish do shoal in the wild, so the bottum line would be to duplicate their natual envirments with plant life,etc... This is somehting Id love to challenge and begin to see some experienced hobbiest get involved... Unfortunatly I dont have the resources yet for this huge of a setup


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

i believe the setup could be done for a lot less than 5000, you could do it out of timber if your where to get a steel skeleton made up then you would build a stand out of breeze blocks i reckon you could make the stand and tank for 1000.

not that im going to although i may make one maybe 250 300 gallons, just move you see and we have a big double garage which is empty and i like the look of the timber diy tanks i seen on here with the glass fronts .


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

If you interested in doing this I have a few ebay sellers saved to my favorits that have aqurlic sheets for supper cheap.. But I'v yet to experiment with bonding the material... Im goign to try building a canopy for a few of my tanks first to see how it comes out..


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Look at this setup it will give you an idea on what you have to accomplish to make a tank of that size. He was lucky enough to get he glass and a large portion of the wood free. But it came out looking awesome. Large Tank I sent you to page one to start reading but some good completed pics show up in the 40th pages.

I myslef plan on building a 300-400 gallon tank using a pond liner covering a wooden frame in my garage. I plan on spending $500-600 only because it wont have a glass front and I can get the liner and suome other supplies pretty cheap.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

wlecount said:


> Look at this setup it will give you an idea on what you have to accomplish to make a tank of that size. He was lucky enough to get he glass and a large portion of the wood free. But it came out looking awesome. Large Tank I sent you to page one to start reading but some good completed pics show up in the 40th pages.
> 
> I myslef plan on building a 300-400 gallon tank using a pond liner covering a wooden frame in my garage. I plan on spending $500-600 only because it wont have a glass front and I can get the liner and suome other supplies pretty cheap.


That is a nice set up wlecount. We own our house but I live in a second floor and I don't think my house would hold the weight of a 240 gl fishtank. I have a 125gl and by this time next summer I will replace it with a 240 or 250 gl. We will see what the future holds.

As per the question. I would definetly go with the mixed pygo and would add lots of plants and drift wood. Maybe I will hit the lotto one day and I will make it happen then show it to you guys.

Hater


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

well i make a living out of fitting windows so i deal with lots of glass manufacturers so that wouldnt be a problem, i have plenty of space in my garage so i could build a tank of anysize well any size within reason. Deciding the size of the tank is really down to money and the commitment to the up keep of it, i have enough money to do a very large tank but deciding on a sensible size is the difficultl part??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

haha you would atually have to get in it to clean the bottom


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

> well i think we have a dumbass, rhoms no matter what can not be kept together, even 2 rhoms in that tank will kill eachother, not to mention 50 rhoms, don't be stupid dude.


THATNKS FOR BEING RUDE!

Rather than stoop to your level, I will refrain and leave it at this.

You could keep many small Ps in that tank, and grow em out. Could you keep em all for life no. There is no reason for you to attempt to insult me.

At for a wood frame supporting the tank, I dont think people realize the sheer strngth of wood. Think about it if you sany on you tippy toe, you are puting all of your weight on maybe two square inches. In my case that wouls bee 100lb per sqin, and the floor has no trouble with that. Now a 1000gal of weter would be 8,300 pounds. Now your fondation would be inportant, but the stand couls easily be made out of 2x4/2x6/2x10 for a frame, and use 3/4in ply for the front. seal it with marine varnish, if you wanna stain it, or a good oil based paint.


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

Check this site out. If you have never seen this before then you have to check out the entire project. He actually describes it enough for you to do it also.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

I would love to have a place large enough to even try this.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

wish i did


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bigbipo said:


> I dont toaly aggree with ur statement these fish do shoal in the wild, so the bottum line would be to duplicate their natual envirments with plant life,etc... This is somehting Id love to challenge and begin to see some experienced hobbiest get involved... Unfortunatly I dont have the resources yet for this huge of a setup


A zoo in germany kept rhoms in a 1200 gallon tank. In the end all of them killed each other off until there was only one left. It will not work. Period.

I would put my 7 inch rhom in that big tank. It would be interesting to see how he behaves with enough space that he essentially has his own pond.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, rhoms have been kept together, and have been bred in captivity before...so before you jump to conclusions, ask yourself "have i ever kept 2 rhoms in a 1000 gallon tank" and then consider what you said.

second of all, wood will hold prettymuch anything, so long as you use enough of it. its all about displacing the weight over a large enough footprint. obviously a 12' long tank is not going to be held up by 4 2x4's in the corners, but if you did 2 perpendicular 2x4's every 2ft or so, that would be a bulletproof stand, probably overkill. dont forget, your HOUSE is made of wood, just look at all the stress it endures. strong winds, heavy ass furnature, fish tanks...


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

boba fett said:


> Filtration and a stand would be the least of my worries. Obiously you would have to go custom all the way. The tank would be expensive, but the stand and filtration wouldnt be that bad. The stand (assuming you built it by a wall, and had the filtration on the other side of the wall) would only cost 200-300$ to finish it. The sand couls be less, depending on how ornate you want it. Obiously for a filter you would want a larg sump, and for that the main cost in a pump for it. I would put two sumps on it instead of 1 large one.
> 
> Fo fish I would do SW, or an amazon tank. Cohab anthing that lives down there and see if it works.
> 
> ...


WOULD 50 RHOMS HAVE ENUFF SPACE IN ONLY 1000 GALLONS?!!?!?!?!?!?!

thats 20gallons per fish, ( u guys also should start rate this as inch per fish not fish per gallons)
I would think 25 rhoms in a 1000g might be a better idea... Then again I'v never had a shoal of rhoms... Someday ill have my own house and I can build a huge pool for a nice shoal 
First I need one for my spilos 
[/quote]

well i think we have a dumbass, rhoms no matter what can not be kept together, even 2 rhoms in that tank will kill eachother, not to mention 50 rhoms, don't be stupid dude.
[/quote]

Don't be such a dickhead.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I would just fill it with beer!







or Vodka. Thats the only certain way to enjoy it!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I wish I had a tank that size. Hello rhom cohab with hopes of breeding.

Trystan


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I like the futuristic look of that tank ! Much cooler than a wood stand/canopy


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

Nice looking tank. What size is it??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

not my tank just pictures of it I saw in the links below

http://www.wymag.org.uk/simon/deltec/image...s/Dsc00033.html
http://www.sparklingfloorservice.com/melev...17/vendors.html


----------

